# What is considered a 'bad' fall for replacing helmet?



## Horsies (Jun 4, 2012)

I know I always hear and read you need to replace your helmet after a bad fall, but I have to wonder what is considered a 'bad fall'? 

I fell off the other day trotting and I remember banging my head, but I felt on my hip/side. Once I got moving again, I asked my instructor if my helmet needed replacing and she said no it was fine, I didn't land on my head. I did find out that I cracked a couple ribs, so I hit the ground harder than I had thought.

So I thought it wouldn't need to be replaced, but now that I know I've cracked bone it makes me worried maybe my helmet does need replacing.

So I just thought I'd see what the opinion was on a 'bad fall'.

TIA! :smile:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ANY fall that involves your head, your helmet needs to be replaced.

I follow the rule of thumb that my helmet gets replaced every 5 years from the date of manufacture, or after a fall, whichever comes first.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a good question. some would say any fall with contact to the helmet to ground. I have had some, but it was like, I landed on my back or hip, THEN rolled a bit to that my head hit the ground, but was not hard. One time it tore the velvet on the helmet. 
I HAVE replaced a helmet once that did receive a good whack. It had an obvious crack in the foam lining. sent it to Troxel who put in a new lining for $25.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Horsies said:


> I know I always hear and read you need to replace your helmet after a bad fall, but I have to wonder what is considered a 'bad fall'?
> 
> I fell off the other day trotting and I remember banging my head, but I felt on my hip/side. Once I got moving again, I asked my instructor if my helmet needed replacing and she said no it was fine, I didn't land on my head. I did find out that I cracked a couple ribs, so I hit the ground harder than I had thought.
> 
> ...



I had a friend that got a concussion after being tossed..That's bad--- or if you see any structural damage, Plus I usually replace after 5 years regardless.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I only wear a helmet cos people get angry if I don't. But I'm stooopid, and have a very thick skull.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

If there's no visible damage, you're fine. I've fallen quite a few times since I've gotten my helmet, most of which I didn't really slam my head on the ground. I find it a little ridiculous to replace it every single time I fall off. I'd be getting 3 helmets a year if that were the case!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

RunJumpRide said:


> If there's no visible damage, you're fine.


Please don't tell someone that, because it's completely incorrect. You don't need to have visible damage for the safety systems to be compromised.

I'd rather buy 3 helmets a year, than not have the proper protection should I take a fall. 

Maybe you need a less reactive horse, or more lessons if you fall off that often? :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Please don't tell someone that, because it's completely incorrect. You don't need to have visible damage for the safety systems to be compromised.
> 
> I'd rather buy 3 helmets a year, than not have the proper protection should I take a fall.
> 
> Maybe you need a less reactive horse, or more lessons *if you fall off that often? :wink:*





What do you mean, *"that often?" *


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't you think falling off 3 times or more a year is indicative of SOME problem? Whether it's more time in the saddle or riding a less reactive horse, either way something's not quite right with the scenario.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

RunJumpRide said:


> If there's no visible damage, you're fine. I've fallen quite a few times since I've gotten my helmet, most of which I didn't really slam my head on the ground. I find it a little ridiculous to replace it every single time I fall off. I'd be getting 3 helmets a year if that were the case!


It's the unseen damage to be worried about! the next time you fall, that thing is not going to do much in the way of saving your head. 

Seriously, how much do YOU value your brain?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think a light tap MAY be okay, but really, why ride around with a false sense of security? I don't know about you, but I have a tendency to push myself more when I have my helmet on, because I feel safer in it... therefore I want to KNOW it is safe instead of constantly worrying my whole ride wondering if it is safe....

Did you know there is a fun and educational way to somewhat recycle your helmets? No they can't be used again but.... you can donate them to a local 4H group, or other riding club (pony club, etc)... even if they are banged up. My daughter's got left in the car one day in the summer and it warped and I have a friend who took it to a 4H group to show them what can happen, and then they cut it open and "dissected" the helmet to see what is inside and what is working to keep them safe.....


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

even if there is no outward damage there can still be internal damage that prevents the helmet from fully protecting you if you were to fall. I personally replace my helmet every time i fall unless i know for a fact my head didnt hit the ground, like the time i landed straight on my butt in a sitting position  even if your head doesnt hurt and you see no cracks or scrapes, your helmet could have internal ones so you will want to replace it and not ride in it again!!


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Please don't tell someone that, because it's completely incorrect. You don't need to have visible damage for the safety systems to be compromised.
> 
> I'd rather buy 3 helmets a year, than not have the proper protection should I take a fall.
> 
> Maybe you need a less reactive horse, or more lessons if you fall off that often? :wink:


Agreed. My helmet had no visible damage, even though I fell off and landed straight on my head.

A helmet can appear perfectly fine, but the foam inside can be damaged and you wouldn't know it (and would not protect your head as effectively as it should).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I am very very bad.. I've had my helmet since I was twelve and have not replaced it. 

I have a question. What do you do with your "just fell off and must get rid of it" helmets?


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I just got a new helmet after probably 6 years, and multiple falls. Its bad i know, but my brains fine... I think O.O 

Anyways, on my new hats lable it says 'the helmet is designed to absorb some of the energy of a blow by partial destruction of the shell or protective padding, or both. This damage may not be visable'

However I think its a little excessive to replace a helmet every time you fall off, especially if you dont fall hard on your head or on a hard surface etc. The manufacturers have to be cautious and tell people to be extra careful about broke helmets so they dont get sued. And, hell, I fell off three times in one showjumping round at my riding school (evil gelding, in a mares field, who had a tendancy to bolt then stop dead, all the jumps stayed up mind... I was going to get that pony round that course even if I died trying!!), they cant really expect you to change helmets every fall?? That woulda been one expensive competition.

Oh and falling 3 times a year is not a lot... 3 times in 10 minutes, well, meby that is a lot XD


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I'd rather buy 3 helmets a year, than not have the proper protection should I take a fall.
> 
> Maybe you need a less reactive horse, or more lessons if you fall off that often? :wink:


I fell off probably fifteen times in the first two years of riding... nearly every time because I was doing stupid stuff that the horse thought was inappropriate. Like jumping logs in a western saddle on a trail horse, passing horses on trail rides when they knew better. Riding bareback and not paying attention... putting showsheen on bareback and then attempting to trot. using a bareback pad and leaning too far over when I attempted to turn and talk to someone. 

So I kinda have the logic of "you ONLY fell off 3 times this year????"

Anyways, back to the OP's question.

I replace my helmet once a year, or if there any damage visible to me, like cracks or dented foam before then. Like I noted above, I fall off a lot - and bless those horses for being nice enough to stand and let me back on every time. I kinda weigh out how I fell and if I think I hit my head in the process.... most times I land on my rump, not my head. I go with the logic of if my body hurts, then I replace it.

If I replaced it every time I fell off I think I'd have to buy shares in the company!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Any time the helmet comes into contact with the ground during a fall, I replace it.

Since I buy mine new and save the receipt, Troxel replaced mine for a minimal fee after I smacked it on the ground during a fall (no visible damage but I wacked it good!).

Helmets aren't exactly the most wonderful thing to wear, so if I am going to go to the effort of wearing the dang thing, I want to KNOW that it's going to do it's job if I should fall.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

We had a clinic at my farm a few years back about helmets and helmet safety. When a rider falls and the head makes contact with the ground and you know your head hit the helmet becomes weakened and no longer guarantees the means to protect the head.
When the helmet cracks its what the helmet is suppose to do. That is the helmet taking the stress of the hit and not your skull. A rider knows when the head has hit hard enough to be concerned for the after use of the helmet. Falling on your butt and then laying back is NOT means to exchange a helmet It takes a contact blow. JMHO

TRR


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I have a question. What do you do with your "just fell off and must get rid of it" helmets?


I cut all the straps off, I know some people who take to it with a hammer (could be good if your having a not so stellar day) before putting it in the bin.


----------



## equine711 (May 28, 2012)

Any fall that involves your head at all, even just a dropping of your helmet, should make you highly consider getting a new helmet. Cracks and weak spots may now be beginning inside, and if you were to ever fall again, that helmet may not provide accurate protection. Good luck


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

RunJumpRide said:


> If there's no visible damage, you're fine. I've fallen quite a few times since I've gotten my helmet, most of which I didn't really slam my head on the ground. I find it a little ridiculous to replace it every single time I fall off. I'd be getting 3 helmets a year if that were the case!


....bad avice...bad bad advice there can be damage to the helmet which can comprimise the protection of it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BCtazzie said:


> I cut all the straps off, I know some people who take to it with a hammer (could be good if your having a not so stellar day) before putting it in the bin.


Okay, thank you


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have not read all the answers and am gong with my first reaction to the title of the thread, as I am often tempted to do. 

If you have to ask the question, you should replace your helmet. Period.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Like everyone else has mention, the helmet should be replaced after every fall, what we was taught her 4h. With that said I don't replace mine that often. I'm looking at replacing mine in the future, but haven't decided on it yet, I really should even know it's not even a year old. There is no outside damage done, but I know most likely inside damage was done. I got an concussion but didn't physical hit my head that I remember, it took 2 days for the effects of an concussion to even appear. I realize the risk I take when I don't replace it, but it's better than none.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

After droppig it on the ground or falling and hitting your head. If you don't feel a hit to the head check your visor. The plastic visors often come off at any contact. 

I have made students replace them when theyve been leading a horse and it has turned around and whacked them with their cheek.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Well...
The helmets I buy need to be approved, they need to be very well ventilated (hot climate) and they need to be ok for showing here (not too much *stuff* on them  )
Helmets that do have all of this are not cheap.
If i buy a helmet for $1000+, I expect it to be able to handle being dropped, and to be okay for falls where my head has not been involved in the slightest.
That being said, I personally rarely venture outside the arena, and cannot remember the last time i jumped .
I've had my current helmet for about one and a half years, and i'm now looking at replacing it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

:shock::shock: $1000 helmet???? YIKES!!


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Well...
> The helmets I buy need to be approved, they need to be very well ventilated (hot climate) and they need to be ok for showing here (not too much *stuff* on them  )
> Helmets that do have all of this are not cheap.
> If i buy a helmet for $1000+, I expect it to be able to handle being dropped, and to be okay for falls where my head has not been involved in the slightest.
> ...


Wow. My helmet is approved, well ventilated and suitable for showing and it cost me £50. I hope you meant to put $100 not $1000 otherwise you are being seriously ripped off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

DancingWithSunny said:


> Wow. My helmet is approved, well ventilated and suitable for showing and it cost me £50. I hope you meant to put $100 not $1000 otherwise you are being seriously ripped off!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know right! My heads not worth that much lol.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha unfortunately it wasn't a typo. Horse things are RIDICULOUSLY expensive here. Next helmet i'm getting is going to be when i'm home for the summer holidays.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Haha unfortunately it wasn't a typo. Horse things are RIDICULOUSLY expensive here. Next helmet i'm getting is going to be when i'm home for the summer holidays.


Where are you?


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Well...
> The helmets I buy need to be approved, they need to be very well ventilated (hot climate) and they need to be ok for showing here (not too much *stuff* on them  )
> Helmets that do have all of this are not cheap.
> If i buy a helmet for $1000+, I expect it to be able to handle being dropped, and to be okay for falls where my head has not been involved in the slightest.


I think you will find 99% of people here need to buy a helmet that is approved. No one is allowed to get on any horse at my place unless they have a helmet on. 

June 9th is coming up, get one (or two) then. A lot of stores are having discounts on helmets that day as it is Helmet awareness day. 

Personally what I do, is have the $$$ helmet for show day and then have the $ (approved and have one on stand by) helmet for training. I have more riff raff to deal with training then I do at shows. also keeps that good looking helmet looking good for longer. That being said, regardless of falls, I replace the show helmet every 5 years if no impact has happened. Training helmet replaced every 2 years.

For me my brain is the best thing I owe and I need to make sure I look after it. I've had my brain saved once from a helmet and I want to make sure it gets saved again if the need arises. 

On the back of my head I have a beautiful scar. I spent 3 weeks in hospital with a skull fracture, the thing that saved me was my helmet. There wasn't alot of it left really. visible crack on the exterior and interior, indent on the point of impact. If I wasn't wearing it I properly wouldn't be here. 

Accidents happen, you don't know when they are going to happen, you don't know what the mechanism of it will be but, if I'm on a horse I know that regardless of how well trained it is there is always that chance something will go wrong. If I can take a proactive measure and reduce the chance of a brain injury, I will.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bobthebuilder said:


> Haha unfortunately it wasn't a typo. Horse things are RIDICULOUSLY expensive here. Next helmet i'm getting is going to be when i'm home for the summer holidays.


I don't know where 'here' is, but I've never paid more than $85.00 for a helmet, and mine are vented, approved, and work just fine. 

I don't show, so I don't need any of the fancy 'helmets of the moment' that cost an arm and a leg. I have a Tipperary Sportage. LOVE it, and when it needs replacing I'll be buying another one just like it. Cost me $60.00.


----------



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

Look- you cannot see microfractures within the structure of your helmet but they cause the helmet to become weakened. Which means it doesn't protect you from brain injury.
If you fell hard enough to fracture ribs- you should change your helmet.
I also don't think we need to make snide remarks about people falling off- lots of proffessional riders fall frequently. Ask any jockey or event rider.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

If I fall and hit my head in the initial fall then I would replace the helmet regardless of any damage being present. However If I were to fall and land on my body and hit my head secondary without any damage or physical discomfort, I probably wouldn't replace it unless it was obvious that the helmet took a good hit.

The rule of thumb is to replace the helmet after EVERY fall that makes contact with an object. I'm sure there's a lot of truth to that about hidden damage but it's also a wicked business idea and I am not about to buy another $500 GPA Speed because it lightly hit the ground. Of course there's always going to be people who will say better safe than sorry, which is much easier when they aren't the one paying for it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - I don't wear helmets that cost more than my horse.

2 - Risk assessment. Any fall, even from the helmet rolling off a chair, COULD damage it in a way that would compromise its future function. Mine has fallen off of chairs more than once, and I've caught grandkids dragging it around. Oh well. I'm not willing to replace it for that. But if I did a lot of jumping, I might replace it for that.

3 - OTOH, if I ever take a fall that is hard enough to break some ribs, I'll probably replace it. Just because. My worst fall came when I was wearing a baseball cap. Since my ball cap had dirt on it, it must have at least touched the ground. Since I didn't feel anything, and since I doubt any of my unorthodox opinions can be blamed on brain damage, my worst fall would NOT have harmed my helmet...but so what? I don't fall often enough to make it an unbearable expense. Which brings up 

4 - Any fall has the potential to kill or cripple you. Being 54, maybe I'm just more aware of my mortality. Three falls a year would be enough for me to assess my risk. WHY did I have 3 falls? Am I being careless? Am I overhorsed? Am I trying to do things I lack the training for, or that my horse isn't properly trained for? Or have I accepted the risk for some reason?

I've had two falls in 4 years, both from the same mare bolting during a dismount. I decided that meant my horse lacked training, and we have spent the last 7 months working on the issue of her fear and bolting. She is not perfect, but she is vastly better behaved now, and at least an order of magnitude calmer. That doesn't mean I'm SAFE, but it does mean I'm at reduced risk. We still have more progress to make before I'd try riding her out by herself.

Wearing a helmet is one way of reducing risk. I don't care if people ride with or without a helmet, unless it is on my horse or property - but I do think people should remember that helmets are only ONE way of reducing risk. There are others, and it is reasonable to stop every once in a while and consider them.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I really want to know where the OP lives. I think I could make a good living selling helmets to them online.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Right now I only show locally, and my $50 Tipperary helmet is fine for showing there. If I one day move up to higher rated shows, I might get a $300-400 helmet, but you can bet it'll stay safely in its box at my house when I'm not at said shows. Not just to keep it clean (although nothing can go to the barn without being promptly covered in dust) but mostly because it's too expensive to replace even once every other year if I take a fall in my daily riding and the helmet costs that much.

Both Tipperary and Troxel have replacement programs if your helmet needs to be replaced within a certain time period after purchase (one year for Tipperary, two years for Troxel) that will defray the cost of keeping your head safe for those who fall off frequently :cough:


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I live in Dubai, and there are only two horse shops here, they're mainly focused on racing, endurance and jumping- not many normal, conservative dressage helmets so the ones they have are expensive. My trainer is also very picky about the way her students look :lol: 
And the last time I had something shipped here it was from England... It took 3 months to arrive 
And as far as falling off goes... I've never really seen it as a bad thing... Due to my short stature I was often put on small naughty ponies, and when they want you off... There's not much to stay on to :lol:.


----------

